# 365,385 bench



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay so the 365 went up pretty good


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

The 385 is ugly but I got it


----------



## Jada (Oct 8, 2013)

Great job 4life,  u pushed that 385 up!!!fkin awesome


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

Jada said:


> Great job 4life,  u pushed that 385 up!!!fkin awesome



Thanks man . I had to dig pretty deep on that one.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh yea I for got to add that this is a 35 lb  PR for me


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Amazing job S4L! That's quite an accomplishment brother. 385 is not a bench to be taken lightly. What are your goals with this? Any specific numbers, powerlifting in general, bodybuilding?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2013)

A 35lb pr what the **** are you doing differently to make gains like that? Or has it just been a long ass time since you shot for a 1RM? 

Just to put this on the record, my meet PR is 340 back in may, hit a 360 for a triple (paused  ) two weeks ago and I'm shooting for a 400 on attempt three this sunday. So congrats on being one up for now 

Way to grind out that 385... You've maxed all your lifts recently so you need to take a week and do some reps Steelers or you are going to hit a brick wall.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn bro, very nice.......grinded that out man....motivates me!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> A 35lb pr what the **** are you doing differently to make gains like that? Or has it just been a long ass time since you shot for a 1RM?
> 
> Just to put this on the record, my meet PR is 340 back in may, hit a 360 for a triple (paused  ) two weeks ago and I'm shooting for a 400 on attempt three this sunday. So congrats on being one up for now
> 
> Way to grind out that 385... You've maxed all your lifts recently so you need to take a week and do some reps Steelers or you are going to hit a brick wall.



I hit the 350 in the spring I think it was march. I have been working up to this week since the last week of June. I am going on vacation next week and I will do some light work after I get back
 I know you told me not to go for 1rm on my dreads but that was my plan to do it on Thurs . I don't really know what I should shoot for but the 455 for 8 should translate to 550? I only own enough iron to do 595 so I might just go for broke and see what happens . Deads don't scare me like the other lifts do.
The 385 was going for broke. I knew when the 365 went up I could do more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I hit the 350 in the spring I think it was march. I have been working up to this week since the last week of June. I am going on vacation next week and I will do some light work after I get back
> I know you told me not to go for 1rm on my dreads but that was my plan to do it on Thurs . I don't really know what I should shoot for but the 455 for 8 should translate to 550? I only own enough iron to do 595 so I might just go for broke and see what happens . Deads don't scare me like the other lifts do.
> The 385 was going for broke. I knew when the 365 went up I could do more.



545 to 550 is realistic. You will likely miss 595.  Give yourself time to build up to that.  Sorry to put doubt in your head, but that's just how the iron works. It takes time.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice lift but give it a couple weeks before you go for a Deadlift PR.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 8, 2013)

Great job bro.  365  in my pr  and it aint no joke. 385 is killer.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 8, 2013)

good push bro!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you on steroids or something?  lol.  Nice fukin work man.  You're getting strong as hell fast.  About time to do a meet


----------



## Yaya (Oct 9, 2013)

good job.... love the grunting


----------



## grind4it (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking solid


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Oct 9, 2013)

Good Lift! Great to see you push through. Just one question..... What happens if you fail? I see no spotter? I guess that just makes you more badass lol


----------



## JOMO (Oct 9, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Good Lift! Great to see you push through. Just one question..... What happens if you fail? I see no spotter? I guess that just makes you more badass lol



That setup has the pins there. You can see them if you look closely. Its just enough that if he fails on the lift it will stop there. With his arch he's just above it benching.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 9, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Damn bro, very nice.......grinded that out man....motivates me!


Thanks Alpha. When it stopped on me I knew I had the camera running and was not quitting.



SFGiants said:


> Nice lift but give it a couple weeks before you go for a Deadlift PR.


Thanks SFG. I really wanted to max all my lifts this week before vacation, but if you think I will be better off waiting then I will


NeverSpeak said:


> Great job bro.  365  in my pr  and it aint no joke. 385 is killer.


Thanks man. The 365 went up pretty easy so I knew I could do more, I was going to try 375 but I knew that if I did I would not have enough energy for the 385 so I just went for it.


DarksideSix said:


> good push bro!


Thanks Darkside


heavydeads83 said:


> Are you on steroids or something?  lol.  Nice fukin work man.  You're getting strong as hell fast.  About time to do a meet


UMMMM I plead the 5th. Thanks Heavy, I have my eyeball on a meet in the spring. I need to get a singlet and all new wraps. Oh yea and get my squat and deadlift up out of the girly weights.


Yaya said:


> good job.... love the grunting


Thanks Yaya, I always have been a grunter. I seams to help me dig a little deeper.


grind4it said:


> Looking solid


Thanks Grind, Not at the greek good status yet but getting closer


I bench 135x5 said:


> Good Lift! Great to see you push through. Just one question..... What happens if you fail? I see no spotter? I guess that just makes you more badass lol


Yea man I life at 4 am in my basement and it would do no good for my little wife to spot me so I stay in the rack. I had a fumble once while squatting at an outside gym. Lucky for me there was 2 300lb guys walking by and helped me get out from under the bar. I always stay in the cage.


JOMO said:


> That setup has the pins there. You can see them if you look closely. Its just enough that if he fails on the lift it will stop there. With his arch he's just above it benching.



Thanks JOMO


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 9, 2013)

please don't call them the gurly weights because mine are about the same lol


----------



## gearman (Oct 9, 2013)

Congrats on those lifts


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 10, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> please don't call them the gurly weights because mine are about the same lol



Right on man. I figuer yours are more than mine and you are just being nice to this old guy.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 10, 2013)

gearman said:


> Congrats on those lifts



Thanks brother.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice! Best way to bench without a spotter too!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 11, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Nice! Best way to bench without a spotter too!



Thanks Bane.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

Man watching your vids, makes me want to run to the gym. Good job, way to push it out.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 12, 2013)

no joke, serious weight ..nice


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 12, 2013)

luckyduck said:


> Man watching your vids, makes me want to run to the gym. Good job, way to push it out.





ken Sass said:


> no joke, serious weight ..nice



Thanks guys. I have one more to make on my dead lift. I needed a few days off after that bench. It didn't really hit me for a few days but my shoulder was sore . I noticed it cleaning the windows in my dozer yesterday.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2013)

Solid.  Good set up.  Way to tuck those bows...

Good lift.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 14, 2013)

Good shit Brother.  How much are you weighing now?  I bet you would hit those lifts easier if you had someone to give you a lift off and feed it out to ya.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 14, 2013)

Great lift, Mate! I missed this when you posted but dayum - thats a solid bench! Nice grinding it out!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 14, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Good shit Brother.  How much are you weighing now?  I bet you would hit those lifts easier if you had someone to give you a lift off and feed it out to ya.



220-225 right now. Just registered for my first meet in April. I would like to be under 220, but I registered for 242. I checked the results of a meet once and I would have been 3rd in 220. That was behind 2 700lb squatters. 
I have definitely learned how to drive my feet into the floor and pull the bar out of the rack.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 14, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Great lift, Mate! I missed this when you posted but dayum - thats a solid bench! Nice grinding it out!



Thanks Savage. I knew at 365 I had more but I also knew if I just went with 375 that I wasn't getting the 385 on that day so I went for it. My safety bars are set at the right height so I was nervous. I was also prepared for the stall in the middle . Thats when I think DIG!!!!! You ****in pussy!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice lift Steel! It feels really nice to close in on that huge 400 benchmark huh?...::fuk yeah


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 21, 2013)

Good lift!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 21, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Nice lift Steel! It feels really nice to close in on that huge 400 benchmark huh?...::fuk yeah



Yea but I'm not going over 400. I know to many guys that messed up a shoulder. I really need to get my squat and pull up. I think I need some core work for stability to help with my squat and I need grip work for my pull.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 21, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Good lift!!



Thanks brother


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea but I'm not going over 400. I know to many guys that messed up a shoulder. I really need to get my squat and pull up. I think I need some core work for stability to help with my squat and I need grip work for my pull.


Famous last words bro! The fact that you have injury in the back of you mind is very smart. I plowed into it with reckless abandon as a younger guy (all lifts) we used to not even warm up! just start piling on plates, STUPID! I learned the hard way. Lifting smart is everything, Technique is a beautiful thing, and goddamn the 400 club feels good haha...Joliver has some great technique points worth adhering to, I use most all," Insert technique is a beautiful thing" here, but sometimes a guy will forget one or two because you get in a hurry, and that's when the injury's happen, especially with big weight....Insert "Lifting smart is everything" here. Good luck with your journey bro!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 26, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Famous last words bro! The fact that you have injury in the back of you mind is very smart. I plowed into it with reckless abandon as a younger guy (all lifts) we used to not even warm up! just start piling on plates, STUPID! I learned the hard way. Lifting smart is everything, Technique is a beautiful thing, and goddamn the 400 club feels good haha...Joliver has some great technique points worth adhering to, I use most all," Insert technique is a beautiful thing" here, but sometimes a guy will forget one or two because you get in a hurry, and that's when the injury's happen, especially with big weight....Insert "Lifting smart is everything" here. Good luck with your journey bro!



I'm already past the goals I set when I started my journey. I wanted to bench 300 @ 40. When I started 3 years ago a 185x10 was a lot. My goal at the time was the 345 club. I worked on bringing one life up at a time. Bench was first with the help of the guys here. I learned a lot by posting my vids and listening to what I was told. After reaching my goals I felt like I could still do more so I started thinking about a meet. I am registered for my first meet in the spring. I think that will be a great way to keep getting prs


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm just bumping this thread for the newer guys.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 11, 2014)

Boo! I thought it was a new video 
Get back in your dungeon  and train


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Boo! I thought it was a new video
> Get back in your dungeon  and train



I'm working on it. If I can add 10 pounds to this I'll be happy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice benching steeler. Made me a little nervous on that 385 but damn u put it up. 

And i didn't read any of the posts but those would have been easier if u took a lift. Good work. I'm a bench junkie so I love seeing bench vids.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 12, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice benching steeler. Made me a little nervous on that 385 but damn u put it up.
> 
> And i didn't read any of the posts but those would have been easier if u took a lift. Good work. I'm a bench junkie so I love seeing bench vids.



I saw your post in another thread about looking for vids so I thought I'd bring this one back so you could see it. I'm a bench nut too. POB helped me with m set up and that put 50 lbs on for me. I'm a little nervous about going over 400. I saw in your intro your a 475 bencher and that's awesome. Maybe some day for this old man. I'm always looking to get better so if you see something that's needs work don't be afraid to speak up.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 20, 2014)

That was impressive -- congrats, Steelers! I'd be worried not having a spotter there. lol


----------



## RJ (Feb 20, 2014)

don't listen to ecks. he can't bench for shit!! mlp

nice lift man. please don't take this the wrong way because i know gear is not responsible for hard work, but are you geared up at all (AAS not PLing gear) now or all natty? Again, doesn't mean shit, just was curious and didn't see it listed anywhere. 

If thats too personal please tell me to **** off.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2014)

RJ said:


> don't listen to ecks. he can't bench for shit!! mlp
> 
> nice lift man. please don't take this the wrong way because i know gear is not responsible for hard work, but are you geared up at all (AAS not PLing gear) now or all natty? Again, doesn't mean shit, just was curious and didn't see it listed anywhere.
> 
> If thats too personal please tell me to **** off.


I hate you. ****er. Mlp


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2014)

Deidre said:


> That was impressive -- congrats, Steelers! I'd be worried not having a spotter there. lol



I keep the bars in my cage set at the right height


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2014)

RJ said:


> don't listen to ecks. he can't bench for shit!! mlp
> 
> nice lift man. please don't take this the wrong way because i know gear is not responsible for hard work, but are you geared up at all (AAS not PLing gear) now or all natty? Again, doesn't mean shit, just was curious and didn't see it listed anywhere.
> 
> If thats too personal please tell me to **** off.



At the time of the vid I was running 600 test c and 100mg of var.


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 5, 2014)

Var is the shit run it at 150 next time with tren. Bump up that test too.


----------

